# repeat chemicals - natural and ivf



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had one natural pregnancy which ended up being a chemical and an ivf pregnancy which ended up being chemical. 

Is this just crap luck or should I be looking into it further before starting next round of treatment?


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

You haven't provided any information about yourself, so it's difficult to say. Could be a coincidence but could be something else.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

reckon worth further investigation. to me it looks like either

the embryos aren't good enough so your body tries to accept them but they stop developing quickly
or
the embryos are fine enough but your body's immune system rejects them once it realises they are there. 

options are 1) do nothing and hope your next go works
2) get some tests done
3) try donor eggs or sperm to see if a different embryo takes. 

I think it's a good sign that you get as far as a chemical.. it's a more positive situation than just a BFN.. something is clearly happening. if it was me i'd get some tests done. could be expensive though, and may not provide the answer. good luck


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi [email protected]@h,

I remember talking to you before your cycle, & I'm so sorry to hear you had a chemical result, it's the cruellest thing after going through all that.

It's hard to know what could be happening as chemical pregnancies are very common after IVF, partly due to early testing, but it may be worth finding out if you can get any tests done before trying again, for peace of mind if nothing else.

As it's happened twice, you could perhaps ask your GP to check your thyroid function and level one immune tests (antiphospholipid, clotting etc, there is a lot more info on the immune thread about these). I'm guessing ERI have not offered anything along these lines but definitely worth asking?

The standard procedure on the NHS is to investigate after 3 or more first trimester miscarriages, and a chemical is a very early m/c, however this guideline is based on the assumption of natural conception and I would argue that there is a strong case for investigating sooner when you can only conceive by IVF.

Best wishes with your next steps, do you have any frosties from this cycle?

Hugs,

B xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies. You've both said pretty much what I was thinking so I am def going to look into testing. Money isn't an issue thank god. We didn't get any frosties.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*[email protected]@h* I don't think it necessarily means you need extra tests. I have had a natural MC in 2010, I had 2 FET chemical MC's but here I am nearly 35 weeks pregnant. I had no extra tests (just standard MC tests), was told it was very common and that it's very good that it showed that embryo's were implanting, so to see it as a positive thing  Ask at your GP's first to see if they will do MC tests, if not, ask for a referral to your local MC clinic, it doesn't cost anything.

Best wishes


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

That gives me hope!

The level one tests are first on my list. Just need to grieve this first and then move on. X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*[email protected]@h* Yes definatley grieve for the lost pregnancy first  As you can see from my signature at the bottom of my post-I had a FET MC and then had MC tests done, then went on to have another chemical after that, so just goes to show it is just one of those things-even though that doesn't make the losses any easier to deal with . There is hope hun


----------

